# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Самоотлучение

## Домик в деревне

Теоретически я это понимаю так, что у ребенка угасает сосательный рефлекс, он все больше физически отделяется от мамы, часто уходит спать в отдельную кровать, и в определенный момент просто начинает забывать о том, что можно подпитаться у маминой груди. Появляются более актуальные для его возраста успокоители, становится достаточно просто объятий и других нежностей. А также физиологически наступает инволюция молока, т.е. оно становится концентратом иммунных факторов, действие которых сохраняется уже после завершения кормления и полгода-год ребенок еще защищен маминым молоком.

Также из Рожаны, подсмотрено у umnitsa_loshad
_
Почему нужно кормить грудью до того или иного возраста:

- До 2 лет - для поддержания и развития пищеварительной системы; к 2 годам созревают почти все основные ферменты (кроме тех, что отвечают за переваривание клетчатки, они созревают после 4 лет). В 2 года ребенок уже может получать все необходимое из продуктов питания;

- До 3 лет - для нормального формирования нервной системы (в 3 года завершается миелинезация нервных волокон; к 3 годам завершается основной рост и развитие мозга (он еще будет расти, но уже далеко не так значительно);

- До 4 лет - для поддержания иммунной системы. Известно, что материнские антитела циркулируют в организме ребенка еще 6 месяцев после последнего прикладывания к груди. Наблюдения Центра за детьми на длительном ГВ позволяют предположить, что если кормить достаточно долго на фоне инволюции (когда ребенок получает особенно насыщенное антителами молоко), эти антитела в результате могут циркулировать в крови ребенка и дольше - около 1,5 лет. То есть если кормить до 4 лет, как раз примерно до 6 лет (до полного формирования) иммунная система и будет поддерживаться.

Заканчивать кормление "Рожана" рекомендует на 5-м году жизни (если оно естественным образом не завершилось раньше). Некоторые имеющиеся у Центра данные позволяют предположить, что при ГВ дольше 5 лет тормозится психическое развитие ребенка. Шутка с курса: "Многие северные народы кормят грудью гораздо дольше 4 лет. Вот поэтому про чукчей столько анекдотов". )_

Ну и я знаю, часто самоотлучение ребенка происходит на фоне новой беременности, молока становится меньше и, если ребенок уже достаточно взрослый, то он легко отказывается в пользу младшего, а если совсем маленький, то мамы практикуют тандем. 

Уважаемые мамы, а как у вас происходило или как вы себе видите самоотлучение?

----------


## mamaRita

да, еще я как-то читала, что в одном из племен мальчиков кормят до первой охоты... Представляете себе этого "мальчика" :Smile: )) Который из маминой сиси кушает...

а если серьезно, то мне кажется, что в нашей современной жизни самоотлучение - вещь редкая и труднодостижимая для большинства мам. Потому как хочется и самореализации, и карьеры, и общения и т.п. И мамы начинают отлучаться от малышей сами (каламбурчик получился :Smile: ). И следом малыши за ними.

да еще и здоровье не то, что было у предыдущих поколений, и экология, и питание, и двигательная активность. В итоге сколько знаю долгокормящих мам (и себя к ним причисляю), чаще всего вопрос об отлучении встает, когда организм мамы начинает давать сбои. И во время второй беременности в том числе (как в моем случае). Но если все в порядке и всем хорошо - то почему бы не кормить малыша сколько он захочет? Каждый в общем в своей ситуации сам принимает решение.

----------


## yakudza

Согласна с предыдущим оратором! И всё же есть ли кто-то, у кого благополучно произошло это самоотлучение (не связанное с новой беременностью)?
И второй вопрос, произошло ли у вас самоотлучение на фоне новой беременности? Если да, то очень интересно почему?

----------


## yakudza

Поделюсь своими предположениями, касаемо второго вопроса.
Ребенок отказался от груди беременной мамы потому, что:
 понял, что изменился состав молока, и такое оно ему уже не нравится?
 почувствовал мамин дискомфорт, связанный с болезненностью прикладываний?
 перерос потребность? тогда о каком возрасте здесь может идти речь?
 понял, что спать можно укладываться и с папой, и оно бывает очень даже весело? 

или что-то ещё? расскажите, пожалуйсаааа!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Чисто по своему ребенку и гв во время беременности.

Его не парит полное отсутствие или почти полное отсутствие молока в груди. Ему надо пососать и успокоиться, или пососать и убаюкаться.
Да, был и бывает дискомфорт, но не от сосания, а, как обычно, от постоянных попыток манипулировать второй грудью во время сосания первой. У меня до срывов доходило. Моих срывов. Один раз даже не выдала, сказала, больше не могу, плакала, ругалась, заснул с папой, на следующий день признаков, что запомнил, не подавал и прикладывался по-старому.
Мой дискомфорт его не трогает. Маленький, видимо, еще, чтобы дотумкать.
Но! Сильно снизилась потребность в прикладывании на любой повод. Можно по пальцам сосчитать, на сны и на просыпания и то не всегда. А снов-то всего ночной и дневной. Не густо. Может еще попросить в теч.дня, но это прям вот уже редкость.
Прекрасно на ура с папой засыпает, при должной инициативе папы. Когда папа активно поет душевные песни или как-то зазывает, то с огромным удовольствием с ним укладывается. Ежели папа сам уставший, то ползет ко мне. Что логично.
Мне видится реальное, не форсированное самоотлучение - не раньше 3х. На фоне беременности, наверное, раньше. А также золотыми буквами надо высечь, что ВСЕ ДЕТИ РАЗНЫЕ. Кто-то и в два с половиной готов, кто-то зреет позже.

----------


## yakudza

Наш опыт показал, что новая бер-ть не всегда ведет к самоотлучению. А может и вовсе не повод для ребенка, а вот мама как раз начинает более активно двигать ребенка в этом направлении. Тогда получается. Но всё же, мне думается, не часто. Впрочем, зависит еще и от возраста.
Мы отлучились в 2,4. Не сами.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Хочу написать про наш опыт. Первая дочь Поля перестала нуждаться в груди около 3 лет примерно; в один из вечеров просто не захотела есть из груди. Она и до этого последнее время брала ее исключительно перед сном (а иногда и без груди засыпала), ночью спала крепко, просыпалась, но о-о-очень редко, может просто обнять за грудь и дальше спать. К тому времени она спала то одна в своей кровати, то в со мной. Могла взять грудь, когда расстроена, плакала, для успокоения. К вечеру молоко обычно прибывало (накапливалось), а тут такой казус. Она вроде причмокивает грудь, но мне легче не становилось, молоко по прежнему было в груди. В тот вечер пришлось сцеживаться(!) и некоторое время после, слегка конечно, чтоб груди было немного легче, потом пришлось ограничивать себя в питье и т.д., но это другая история. Через какой-то промежуток времени, она перестала вообще брать грудь (если только погладит, прижмется иногда) Вторая дочь Юля самоотлучилась в 7 мес на фоне моей беременности (дети погодки), просто перестала брать грудь и все, без видимых на то причин, плакала, изворачивалась и не желала вообще брать грудь. Я пыталась наладить контакт, но она с недетским упорством отвергала мою грудь, как-будто в ней могло что-то измениться. Бутылки  вобще не знала, стала докармливать сцеженным молоком из ложки, тоже не особо выходило, в перерывах между прикормами по-прежнему предлагала грудь, но безрезультатно, "как отрезало". Очень переживала по этому поводу, планировала кормить тандемом и в начале все шло хорошо, но увы... Пришлось принять ситуацию такой, какая есть. Третья дочь Аня самоотлучилась где-то в 3г(+,-), несколько месяцев кормила тандемом и спали втроем: Соня около стенки, я посередине, Анюта скраю. Но в отличие от Полины, Анютка приимущественно брала грудь днем и когда расстроена. Перед сном ей больше были нужны песенки-сказки и чтоб я ее погладила, ночью не просыпалась, а если и просыпалась, не нуждалась в груди. Днем заберется на колени, почмокает немного, уже скорее по привычке, чем по необходимости. А потом и вовсе заявила, что пойдет спать к сестричкам в комнату на свою кроватку. Сначала я подумала, что  прибежит, до моих родов она делала такие заявления и даже засыпала в своей кроватке, но потом прибегала. Но в этот раз ребенок видно принял серьезное решение...Правда спустя несколько месяцев у Ани начался "второй бум" (может глядя на Соню?), могла попросить сисю, но это уже не было полноценным сосанием, так что-то родное-знакомое, чмокнет минутку, поцелует и убегает. Хотя к Сонечке ревности у нее не было, я ее когда кормила, Аня рядом пристроится, наблюдает, по голове погладит, в макушку может поцеловать. К счастью у меня никогда не было дискомфорта не с совместным кормлением, не с кормлением в целом. Сейчас  Анечке 4 г и у нее очень трепетное отношение к груди. Соне почти 1г 7 мес и она еще остро нуждается в гв. Грудь ей нужна утром, днем, вечером, перед сном, успокоиться, ночью ловит пару раз, вобщем без груди никуда. Может это и странно кому-то , но я совершенно не устала от кормления грудью, скорее наоборот... Еще я уверена, что никакая учеба-работа-карьера не помеха гв (если это все не круглосуточно). У меня есть пример в лице моей мамы, она кормила меня до самоотлучения, учась и работая. Единственная причина, которая может помешать вскармлеванию, это здоровье мамочки.(((у меня Слава Богу со здоровьем особых проблем нет.)))

----------


## yakudza

Здорово! Очень ценный опыт. Вы большая умница!
А что же насчет Алексея? Вы его кормили?

----------


## IRISCHKA

Нет, к сожалению. Он родился в 35 недель ( у меня был резус-конфликт ), он "желтел", долго лежали в больнице, потом пропало молоко (его и так было не ахти, даже особо приливов не было), а тут еще лежали по раздельности. Очень переживала тогда по этому поводу, слезы наворачивались, глядя как другим мамам приносят малышей на кормления... Возможно все было не так однозначно, но в силу возраста и неопытности была склонна слушать врачей. Такая вот грустная история... Но спали мы все же вместе и кушали мы на руках чаще всего, он так привык к зтому, что уже умея ходить, брал бутылочку и забирался на руки. Смесью я тоже не кормила, а ели мы отвар каш+половинное коровье молоко ( было свое ), все это кипятилось по отдельности, потом вместе. Не знаю насколько правельно такое питание, но мне так посоветовала наш педиатр. Аллергии у нас не было, развивались и прибавляли в весе нормально.

----------


## IRISCHKA

...Вот и Соня самоотлучилась...Не хочу я, говорит, твою сисю, и всё тут.
Удивительно, но мне остро не хватает ребенка у груди...

----------


## Амина

Боже ж мой, когда я смогу написать такие строчки? Хотя, знаю, тоже будет не хватать) Но 4,3 уже, устала...

----------


## mamaRita

Нууу, Марин... Помнится в каких-то племенах каких-то аборигенов кормят мальчиков до первой охоты....  :Wink:

----------


## Амина

*нервно икнула* =)))

----------


## yakudza

Ириш, ну здорово! Поздравляю!  Значит девочка готова. А вы? Завершить ГВ должна и она и вы)) Я вас очень понимаю! Мне тоже очень не хватало наших кормлений первое время, и грустно было. (вообще эти эмоции во многом гармонами обусловлены)

а вообще, кому я это пишу? вы лучше меня всё знаете)) просто хочу поддержать, это, правда так жалко...

----------


## yakudza

Марин, ну может уже это... того? Или ты на рекорд Калужской области идешь?
Тиму-то это надо?

----------


## kazangi

Марин, а когда он у тебя просит-то?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я отлучила сына пару недель назад.

----------


## kazangi

> Я отлучила сына пару недель назад.


 Олесь, расскажи!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, расскажи!


В дневник сейчас напишу! Ничего особенного, ведь.

----------


## Амина

Ирин, ночью. На ночь и ночью 1-3 раза... Ну и на просыпание, если я рядом. Если нет, сам просыпается...

----------


## kazangi

> Ирин, ночью. На ночь и ночью 1-3 раза... Ну и на просыпание, если я рядом. Если нет, сам просыпается...


ну а предложить попить ночью? или сделать вид, что спишь. ну или конкретно сказать - сися спит и тебе надо спать?

----------


## Амина

Иногда прокатывает. Бывали ночи, что ни разу не кормились. Но так устаю от тотального контроля... Сейчас голова другим занята, позволяю прикладываться. И на ночь может уснуть, но долго и с нытьем... Т.е. он может обойтись, но страдает...

----------


## kazangi

ну тут, имхо, Марин, не обижайся только, ты его сама держишь, вам остался последний шаг, но ты почему-то не делаешь его. И Тиму нет определенности, сегодня дам-завтра не дам...

----------


## Амина

Жалко, что страдает. Я хотела, чтобы он просто забыл. Сам. А раз не забыл, значит, не время...

----------


## kazangi

по-моему, ты всю важность решения перекладываешь на его детские плечи, а с себя сняла всю ответственность, но в процессе гв участвуют двое... Может быть он и забудет, если ему помочь...

----------


## Амина

Да, видимо я еще и за Арсения хочу его накормить...

----------


## kazangi

ну тогда тебе не стоит ждать от Тима самоотлучения, а что-то поменять в своей голове, имхо САМ он при твоей пассивности не отлучится. Либо докормитесь до того, что кто-то со стороны выполнит твою функцию и поставит точку. Как-то так... но это чисто имхо.

----------


## yakudza

полностью согласна с Ириной

----------


## Амина

Отлучились 2 недели назад) Спасибо за волшебный пинок) Не само-, конечно, но без проблем)

----------


## Jazz

О, Марина, поздравляю с переходом на новый уровень!  Здорово!

----------


## Амина

Настя, спасибо)

----------

